# Safari, desinstaller Cosmopod



## pas cnrv (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment desinstaller Cosmopod, et je ne vois pas comment, puisque ce n'est pas une application en tant que telle, mais un add on dans Safari.

Précision: Cosmopod est un petit utilitaire qui s'intégre à Safari, et permet de télécharger les musiques et video de You Tube par exemple. Mais il n'est pas gratuit. Et comme j'ai appris comment faire la même chose gratuitement, je n'ai plus besoin de cette version d'essai de Cosmopod.

Donc si qq'un a la solution, qu'il en soit ici par avance remercié.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

commesouvent il  suffit souvent de lire 
fonction de desinstallation intégrée
c'est même ecrit sur leur page d'accueil....


> you can also use the Installer to uninstall CosmoPod, should you decide not to use it anymore.


----------



## schwebb (4 Décembre 2008)

Je suis pas grillé, je suis archi-grillé, vu l'heure, mais c'est marrant parce que j'avais copié exactement la même chose (par capture d'écran, de mon côté) avant de voir que tu avais déjà répondu, alors je poste quand même. 

Perso je tire ça du Readme de Cosmopod, puisque je l'utilise.


----------



## pas cnrv (5 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> commesouvent il  suffit souvent de lire
> fonction de desinstallation intégrée
> c'est même ecrit sur leur page d'accueil....



Merci de cette réponse.

Je suis néanmoins désolé d'avoir à faire remarquer que la chose n'était pas pour autant évidente et naturelle. 

En effet, une fois Cosmopod installé, il ne peut être désinstallé qu'avec l'installateur. Ce qui suppose de l'avoir conservé alors que c'est totalement inutile (fichier .dmg).

En d'autres termes, pour désinstaller, il m'a fallu téléchargé une nouvelle fois Cosmopod, pour accéder à cette fonction de désinstallation. J'ai du mal à retrouver dans ce process la logique intuitive propre au Mac. Ca ressemble bcp à du Windows, où il faut cliquer sur Démarrer pour éteindre le PC.

Merci quand même de votre aide.


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

pas cnrv a dit:


> Ce qui suppose de l'avoir conservé alors que c'est totalement inutile (fichier .dmg).
> 
> J'ai du mal à retrouver dans ce process la logique intuitive propre au Mac.


Beaucoup de macusers conservent ces fichiers .dmg parfois très utiles !
(c'est mon cas)

La logique intuitive propre (en quoi ?) au mac n'est pas prise en défaut puisqu'il s'agit
d'un logiciel non Apple.

Tout est banal dans l'utilisation d'un désinstallateur.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2008)

Bien sur, je conseille d'archiver tous les ".DMG" téléchargés (au moins la dernière version). qui peuvent s'avérer très utiles en cas de "clean Install" du système par exemple.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2008)

pas cnrv a dit:


> Je suis néanmoins désolé d'avoir à faire remarquer que la chose n'était pas pour autant évidente et naturelle.


mais va le devenir


> il ne peut être désinstallé qu'avec l'installateur. Ce qui suppose de l'avoir conservé alors que c'est totalement inutile (fichier .dmg).


totalement faux 
 logique et bon sens devraient faire garder les dmg et autres fichiers compressés
Après tout si tu achetes les CD d'office tu ne les fous pas à la poubelle apres install..., tu les gardes 
ben ici c'est pareil


> En d'autres termes, pour désinstaller, il m'a fallu téléchargé une nouvelle fois Cosmopod, pour accéder à cette fonction de désinstallation.
> J'ai du mal à retrouver dans ce process la logique intuitive propre au Mac.


c'est entierement de ton fait et de ta faute
tu aurais lu le manuel... 
( et simuler une reinstall ou lire un manuel c'est pas la mer à boire non plus)

Intuition et logique: Lire un manuel  ou connaitre la procédure de desinstall avant de desinstaller est du bon sens  et est logique


> Ca ressemble bcp à du Windows, où il faut cliquer sur Démarrer pour éteindre le PC.


pas du tout
ca ressemble à un developpeur serviable  qui a fourni l'outil pour faire le nettoyage

et c'est très courant
en gros  tout outil qui passe par un  installateur requiert une desinstallation  " sur mesure"
---
conseil 
acquerir le reflexe de garder les fichiers
( et de lire les " lisez moi "et manuels)

Note du modo : et dans les réflexes, inclure aussi la lecture des annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster", lorsqu'il y en a en tête de forum. La lecture de celle ci, par exemple t'aurait (pas cnrv) évité d'ouvrir ton topic dans le mauvais forum. On déménage !


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2008)

Perso, je me suis fait un dossier, dans lequel je stocke les dmg utiles, des notes sur la date d'installation (utile en cas de crash), des notes sur d'éventuels problèmes, et autres.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2008)

ouep
il y a plein de methodes 
( dossiers par appli, par genre , ou comme schwebb  un global special dmgtheque)

l'important est de les garder 

Remarque et il est TRES utile de garder plusieurs versions d'une appli
ceci au cas où la maj de telle appli coince et qu'on souhaite rétrograder
( et parfos les anciennes versions sont enlevées du site ou dures à pister)


----------



## Mac Sims (18 Décembre 2008)

pas cnrv a dit:


> Et comme j'ai appris comment faire la même chose gratuitement


Heyyy. J'ai utilisé Cosmopod pendant une période et après pas mal de recherches sur le net pour faire la même chose gratuitement, je n'ai rien trouvé. :/ Comment as tu fais ?


----------



## schwebb (18 Décembre 2008)

Mac Sims a dit:


> Heyyy. J'ai utilisé Cosmopod pendant une période et après pas mal de recherches sur le net pour faire la même chose gratuitement, je n'ai rien trouvé. :/ Comment as tu fais ?



En deux clics, on tombe très vite sur plusieurs solutions, que ce soit en ligne ou sous forme de plug-in (pour Firefox essentiellement). Il y a pas mal de possibilités.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2008)

et largement évoqué en archives macg


----------

